# Better to find out gender?



## kimmy04

I would like everyone's opinion on the topic please! In both my previous pregnancies I found out the sex. This time I'm not sure if I should. It was a surprise baby and we were done having kids.. that being said I'm really hoping for another girl. We only have girly baby stuff left as DS is 5. Also since 2 kids will have to share a room, the 2 youngest would make most sense. I also had a sister growing up and we were best friends so I always wanted 2 girls but after my first was a boy that dream was gone since we were only having 2! Now I have that chance again and I'm so nervous I will feel sad if it's a boy. It's not that I don't love boys, I do. My son is the greatest little man I've ever met. I just always wanted 2 girls.

So in your opinion is it better to find out gender early to get used to the idea and bond with baby now? Or wait and have that surprise at birth and hope there is no disappointment. I'm very confident I would love a boy to pieces once he is here but I'm also not sure I have the patience to wait!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

I'm glad I found out, I was disappointed at first at having my 3rd girl but now I'd be disappointed if I wasn't having a girl. I feel so happy that my youngest two are going to be close in age and hopefully have things in common. They can share a room and my girls are so wonderful, why wouldn't I love another one?! So for me, finding out was definitely best! I wouldn't of wanted any disappointment at birth, because I would of felt horrible ruining my first moments with my baby, whereas I don't feel horrible for momentarily feeling sad I won't have a boy:)


----------



## Isme

I would definitely want to find out as soon as possible if I were hoping for one gender over the other. In fact, that's what I did with this pregnancy. I knew I would love the baby either way in the end, but the thought of having a boy after so many years of being a girl mom was stressing me out... and I knew I would need time to adjust to the idea of that's what it turned out to be. I ended up having a private gender scan at 16 weeks, which confirmed that we were having our third girl instead. The amount of relief I felt after hearing the news was enough to tell me if made the right decision. I think that waiting until the birth would have made things more stressful... especially if the end result was the boy I'd been worried about. I know I would have loved my son regardless, but I think it would have been better to have several months to get used to the idea... rather than trying to cope with it all while emotions are already high after delivery.

Everyone is different, though. I've seen many women that choose to wait because they didn't want to deal with GD during the pregnancy. It seems they felt it would be easier if the blow were softened by the joy that comes from meeting your baby for the first time. That makes sense too... but I know it wouldn't have worked for me.


----------



## 3babesforme

yes please find out. this pregnancy has been completely different from my other 2 boys and had i not found out it was another boy id likely be devastated after the birth. i found out at 14 weeks and it took me until about 30 weeks to bond at all. now i can say im happy about another boy.


----------



## Hotbump

I'm finding out because I have depression and I don't think pp hormones will be a good mix if I find out at birth. Finding out for me will help me deal with the disappointment and get used to the idea of 4 boys (if that's the case) before the birth.


----------



## Jessicahide

I think you should find out, i didn't with my first until 35 weeks, and the suspense nearly killed me, and i was not suffering GD, just knowing i could know was enough to drive me insane x


----------



## TTC First

I have always been a firm believer of not finding out. I was so disappointed when we had our first because we were so convinced it was a boy and it was a girl. Next time I think I want to find out so that I don't face that same disappointment. Since we have a girl and want a boy, I may just convince myself that we are having another girl so that I am pleasantly surprised. 

I say, find out!


----------



## kimmy04

Thanks, I did find out a few weeks ago and it is another boy. I am okay with it now. I was a bit dissapointed when the tech told me but it didn't last long. My son was so excited to find out he's getting a brother so that helped a lot and my daughter is too young to understand lol. I've painted the room my DD will share with baby and it looks really cute I found some great gender neutral bedroom ideas that I love. Also bought some clothes and a few other things which are making me more excited for all things boy again!


----------

